# DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. September 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10?"

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*


----------



## bschicht86 (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

DX12 als Killer-Feature? Definitiv. Sonst würde Win10 nur schwer bei den Spielern ankommen.

Deshalb wird sich M$ auch schwer davor hüten, DX12 für Win7 oder 8.1 zu bringen, da dann noch weniger Gamer zum Wechseln animiert werden. 
Als Win10-"nicht-gerade-freundlich-gesinnter" kann ich nur hoffen, dass sich in den Games neben DX12 auch Vulcan etabliert, da ja beide auf dem Papier ziemlich ähnlich scheinen. Somit würde mir mein Win7 zumindest etwas länger erhalten bleiben.


----------



## Pu244 (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

Das ganze Elend begann mit Vista, damals haben sie DX 10 nur für dieses OS rausgebracht um die Leute zum umstieg zu zwingen, das Ergebnis ist bekannt: es dauerte ewig bis Spiele überhaupt DX 10 angeboten haben, Titel die es voraussetzten konnte man sich auch weit über 5 Jahre später an zwei Händen abzählen. Bei DX 11 war es dann das gleiche, nur einige wenige Titel wie Crysis3 (bei dem DX9 absichtlich deaktiviert wurde), die beweisen wollten wie fortschrittlich sie doch sind, setzten das voraus. Bei DX 12 wird es nicht anders sein. 

Früher war es in dieser Hinsicht besser, neue Effekte kamen und sie wurden nach spätestens 6-12 Monaten nahezu flächendeckend genutzt und bald auch vorausgesetzt. Heute vergrault man sich mit DX 12 Spielen einfach zuviele Kunden die noch nicht gewechselt sind.

Einen großen Vorteil hat es: man kann die alten Karten ewig nutzen, meine alte GTX 260-192, die ich vor zwei Jahren in Rente geschickt habe könnte eigentlich noch fast alles gut zum laufen bekommen und selbst die uralten Geforce 6800GTX und der 7000er Serie schlagen sich noch überraschend gut, dafür das sie über 10 Jahre alt sind.


----------



## Ersy90 (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich bin bisher ziemlich zufrieden mit Win10, allerdings geht diese search bar bei mir unten nicht. Da kommen dauernd 3-4 Punkte und er denkt und denkt...

Und wegen dx12...ich weiss nicht. Ich hab zwar die gtx 970 aber ich bin mir sicher bis dx12 Spiele kommen hab ich längst wieder die Graka gewechselt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

Bis DX 12 bei allen angekommen ist Win 10 nur noch im Museum zu besichtigen. Ich finde es generell kindisch einige Features nur dem Neusten zu gönnen um mal wieder richtig Kasse machen zu können.


----------



## Gast20150401 (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich schließe mich dem 5 Bild/Pcgh Mod an....setze auch auf Vulkan...da Vulkan für viele Windows Versionen (7,8,8.1,10) und Linux verfügbar werden wird und dadurch einen weit größeren Gamer/Softwaremarkt erreicht als Win10 mit DX12 alleine.  Denkbar das dann die Softwarehersteller auch dafür mindestens genauso viel entwickeln. Der mögliche Absatzmarkt ist größer. Dauern tut es bei DX12 oder Vulkan wohl zeitlich gesehen in etwa genausolange bis die passende Software/Games bereit gestellt werden.  Zumal AMD Grafikkarten aktuell...DX12 und Vulkan beherrschen(z.b.Hawai cpu)....bei N.Vidia Grafikkarten weiß ich es nicht sicher.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

Wie meint Ihr "Killer-Feature", es ist doppeldeutig. Es steht eigentlich dafür, ein System nicht zu nutzen. Ein Killer-Argument beendet eine Diskussion um neue Ideen. Selten wird "Killer-Feature" im Zusammenhang mit überragendem alles andere übertrumpfende Feature gemeint.  Nennt es doch einfach "Das wichtigste Windows-10 Feature" und jeder versteht Euch sofort richtig. Denglisch hilft selten zur eindeutigen Kommunikation.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

Warum dx12, mit Vulkan gibt es keinen Grund dx12 zum neuen Standard zu machen  
Vulkan wird von jeder Plattform außer der Xbox one unterstützt... Warum also dx12 als Maßstab ? Total unsinnig.


----------



## Erok (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

Als ich mir den Bericht und die Kommentare der Redakteure durch gelesen habe, kam mir eigentlich nur eines in den Sinn.

Ich erinnerte mich schlagartig an all die negative Stimmung, die damals zum Release von Mantle aufgekommen ist. Im gleichen Atemzug damals, "brüllten" einige sogar entsprechend "laut" daß DirectX 12 Mantle in den Boden stampfen würde, und eh keine Chance hat.......

Jetzt ist DirectX 12 samt Windows 10 da, und dabei sind nun 2 Jahre seit Mantle vergangen.

Es gab ein paar wenige tolle Games, welche mit Mantle beeindruckende Leistung auf älteren Systemen zeigten....

Ob das auch bei DirectX 12 der Fall sein wird, ist bis jetzt immernoch nicht abzusehen, denke aber, daß es einen ähnlichen Verlauf nehmen wird in der Zukunft 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Tensing (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

DX 12 ist ein Killerfeature, aber nicht als Promotion für Win 10. Killerfeature deswegen weil es für viele mit schwächeren CPUs einen deutlichen Boost geben wird.


----------



## Freakless08 (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

Fragt sich nur wann die ersten richtigen DX12 Grafikkarten erscheinen. Hier ist Nvidia und AMD gefragt.
Kommen die DX12 Karten noch dieses Jahr (Herbst/Winter) oder erst 2016?


----------



## Gast20150401 (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



Erok schrieb:


> Als ich mir den Bericht und die Kommentare der Redakteure durch gelesen habe, kam mir eigentlich nur eines in den Sinn.
> 
> Ich erinnerte mich schlagartig an all die negative Stimmung, die damals zum Release von Mantle aufgekommen ist. Im gleichen Atemzug damals, "brüllten" einige sogar entsprechend "laut" daß DirectX 12 Mantle in den Boden stampfen würde, und eh keine Chance hat.......
> 
> ...



"2 Jahre seit Mantle vergangen.."....schreibst du.....dazu muß man aber wissen (soweit ich auf der I-net Seite von Krohnos die infos hab),,,,,das AMD der Firma Krohnos Mantle überlassen hat und Mantle mit in den Entwicklungen in die API Vukan einfließt. So in etwa ist Vukan/Mantle ...ganz aber ganz  grob gesagt...eins.


----------



## Locuza (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Bei DX 11 war es dann das gleiche, nur einige wenige Titel wie Crysis3 (bei dem DX9 absichtlich deaktiviert wurde), die beweisen wollten wie fortschrittlich sie doch sind, setzten das voraus.


Du meinst vermutlich DX10 und nicht DX9. 



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur wann die ersten richtigen DX12 Grafikkarten erscheinen. Hier ist Nvidia und AMD gefragt.
> Kommen die DX12 Karten noch dieses Jahr (Herbst/Winter) oder erst 2016?


Erst 2016.


----------



## KrHome (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



			
				Raff schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Titan X, für  die ich Haus, Hof und Weib verkaufen musste, wird angeblich wegen der  mangelhaften Async-Shading-Funktion in wenigen Monaten Abfall sein. Das  gleiche Schicksal traf schon meine Titan Classic: Die beherrschte nur  DX11_0 und kein Mantle, weshalb sie völlig unbrauchbar wurde.


Solche Apfel/Birne Vergleiche liest man sonst eigentlich nur im Forum. Mantle und DX11.2 waren nie Killer-Features (um mal bei der Wortwahl zu bleiben).

Mal angenommen das mit dem Async Shading und Maxwell würde soweit stimmen... dann würde sich das versprechendste DX12 Performancefeature für GPUs in den ersten Jahren nicht durchsetzen, weil der Marktführer Nvidia es nicht kann. Spätestens hier sollte einem der eigene Sarkasmus im Halse stecken bleiben. Das wäre nämlich für alle PC User blöd.


----------



## Gast20150401 (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur wann die ersten richtigen DX12 Grafikkarten erscheinen. Hier ist Nvidia und AMD gefragt.
> Kommen die DX12 Karten noch dieses Jahr (Herbst/Winter) oder erst 2016?




Vermute mit der neuen Fertigungsgröße 14/16nm werden die neuen Grafikkarten (Gpus) auf DX12 ggf. Vulkan eingestellt werden/sein. Könnte durchaus 2016 sein.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. September 2015)

*DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



KrHome schrieb:


> Spätestens hier sollte einem der eigene Sarkasmus im Halse stecken bleiben.



Bei dem was sich diesbezüglich hier im Forum so verzapft wird, bleibt einem nichts anderes mehr als Sarkasmus übrig.


----------



## Locuza (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



KrHome schrieb:


> Mal angenommen das mit dem Async Shading und Maxwell würde soweit stimmen... dann würde sich das versprechendste DX12 Performancefeature für GPUs in den ersten Jahren nicht durchsetzen, weil der Marktführer Nvidia es nicht kann. Spätestens hier sollte einem der eigene Sarkasmus im Halse stecken bleiben. Das wäre nämlich für alle PC User blöd.


Intels Architektur kann es nicht und Nvidia wahrscheinlich auch nicht. 
Das die beiden keine Performance verlieren ist viel wichtiger. 
Dann kann es im Grunde egal sein. 
Intel und Nvidia würden keine Performance verlieren und AMD könnte viel gewinnen. 
Neutral + Positiv sozusagen. 

Außerhalb von Async Compute gibt es viel Futter für alle (Da stellt sich nur die Frage, wie weitreichend gewisse Features verwendet werden).


----------



## iknowit (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

auch android wird vulkan unterstützen. 
microsoft steht mit DX12 alleine da.


----------



## Atma (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



iknowit schrieb:


> auch android wird vulkan unterstützen.
> microsoft steht mit DX12 alleine da.


Weil Vulkan für die ganzen Smartphone-Minispielchen auch so eine riesen Relevanz hat ...


----------



## yojinboFFX (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

Also ich muß das leider andersrum sehen.Würde schon gern von DirektX 12 profitieren-aber nicht zu diesem Preis(Win10)!
Verkauf meine Seele für ein paar Grafikschmankel?...Nö!
Gruß Yojinbo,Der paranoid,fortschrittsfeindlich und na Ihr wisst schon ...ist!


----------



## Locuza (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



Atma schrieb:


> Weil Vulkan für die ganzen Smartphone-Minispielchen auch so eine riesen Relevanz hat ...


Ja und der Vulkan Support auf Android leistet einen großen Beitrag zur Relevanz bei.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

Windows 10 ist einfach insgesamt eine sehr, sehr schwierige Angelegenheit:
-Auf der einen Seite vollkommen ausgereift, auf der anderen Seite vollkommen unfertig: Gefühlt gibt es dreihundert Killerfeatures, die noch kommen sollen. Dafür ist es aber im jetztigen Zustand auch so bugfrei wie sonst kein Windows zuvor, es ist so flüssig wie kein Windows zuvor, vom Workflow her sinnvoll aufgebaut. Bei früheren Windows-Versionen war Featuretechnisch bei Release Schluss, das, was vorhanden war, wurde danach drei Jahre lang gepatched. Jetzt wird währenddessen die gesamte Systemsteuerung umgebaut, das HighResScaling optimiert, usw. 
Und diese Veränderungen liegen nicht in Userhand, sondern in MS-Hand. Dafür fängt MS wiederrum seit langer Pause jetzt wieder damit an wirklich vernünftige Interfaces zu basteln...
-Stammt von einer Firma, deren Datenschutz- wie Sammel-Ambitionen vollkommen im Dunkeln liegen: Niemand weiß, was Microsoft schon heute sammelt, was es morgen sammeln will. Man weiß nicht, vor was sie einem schützen und für was sie einen wiederrum selber missbrauchen wollen. Können tun sie vieles, aber was machen sie wirklich? 
-Kein Os wurde je so gut im Vorraus getestet, hat so viel Feedback bekommen und hat nun auch für Preview-Zeugs massive Feedback. 
-Microsoft integriert ihren Store und OneDrive: Das eine ist DRM, das andere Cloud-Schrott. Kann ich das kicken? Nein! Will ich das kicken? Ja! Regt mich diese Kombi auf? Na klar! 

DirectX12 spiegelt eigentlich all diese Probleme wieder: 
Es ist auf der einen Seite eine tolle, *überfällige *technische Grundsatzverbesserung, zusammen mit denen entwickelt, die sie auch nutzen werden, auf der anderen Seite bindet sie einen an Microsoft und tritt spät in Aktion! Devs müssen damit mehr leisten, können aber auch mehr erreichen.

Meine persönliche Einschätzung: Wenn Khronos Crowdfunding machen würde, um Vulkan zu pushen, ich würde dafür zahlen. Wenn eine Gruppe Linux-Devs sagen würden, dass sie ein DRM-freies Gaming-OS basteln würden, ich würde das backen. Aber: Sowas gibt es nicht, und daher bin ich bei Windows 10 und werde damit leben müssen einen verdammten Monopolisten zu unterstützen...


----------



## Atma (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



Locuza schrieb:


> Ja und der Vulkan Support auf Android leistet einen großen Beitrag zur Relevanz bei.


Die meisten Smartphone Spiele sind einfache 2D Titel oder ein Mix aus 2D/3D. Da willst du mir erzählen, dass Vulkan so unglaublich wichtig für Andorid ist? Hör doch auf mit dem Mist.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

meine persönliche meinung

DX12 ist zurzeit wayne, erstens gibt es noch keine GPU die dx12 zu 100% unterstützt und zweitens gibt keine games.

wobei ich eh immer im GPU Limit stecke da ich in 4k spiele, von daher ist die API relativ uninteressant auch in Zukunft werden die Games mega schlecht optimiert sein.


Ein richtigen Vergleich gibt es erst wenn BF4 die DX12 api drine hat.
das wird aber nie passieren.


----------



## Locuza (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



Atma schrieb:


> Die meisten Smartphone Spiele sind einfache 2D Titel oder ein Mix aus 2D/3D. Da willst du mir erzählen, dass Vulkan so unglaublich wichtig für Andorid ist? Hör doch auf mit dem Mist.


Gut, wenn du dich auf den kleinsten Mist und den ganzen Massenmarkt für Smartphones beziehen willst, dann gebe ich dir Recht. 
Ich dachte nur wenn der Kontext am Anfang Android war, wir uns auch allgemein darauf beziehen könnten. 



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> DX12 ist zurzeit wayne, erstens gibt es noch keine GPU die dx12 zu 100% unterstützt und zweitens gibt keine games.


1. Ist zurzeit und sicher auf längere Zeit auch wayne. 
2. Kommt darauf an, welchen zeitlichen Rahmen man persönlich erwartet.


----------



## iknowit (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



> Die meisten Smartphone Spiele sind einfache 2D Titel oder ein Mix aus 2D/3D. Da willst du mir erzählen, dass Vulkan so unglaublich wichtig für Andorid ist? Hör doch auf mit dem Mist.



gerade für android ist es wichtig. da kommt man doch eher ins cpu limit als mit einem high end intel auf dem desktop.
gerade aktuelle high high end arms wie der exynos 7420 würden unglaublich von vulkan profitieren.

2d spielchen mit bisschen 3d ... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06qjPr8XcqM

warte mal die nächsten top smart phones  ab



> Fragt sich nur wann die ersten richtigen DX12 Grafikkarten erscheinen.



DX12 ist zu 100% mit DX11 hardware kompatibel.

inkl. dem async compute "mythos"

Oxide developer Kollock said that NVIDIA is still working on its Async Compute implementation, and that the developer is working closely with NVIDIA as they fully implement the feature. *Support will be added via a future driver release. *


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

ja Software seitig funktioniert dx11 Hardware in dx12 Anwendungen, aber ist halt ultra slow.
daher bietet AMD nicht einmal dx12 treiber für ältere dx11 GPUs an, man braucht schon min. GCN.
HD6000 serie wird bereits nicht mehr unterstützt, auch in Zukunft nicht.


nvidia hingegen hat da einige Tricks am start, deren Software Team ist um einiges stärker bzw. "gewagter".
selbst Fermi erhält Software seitigen dx12 Support.


----------



## Locuza (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

Bei VLIW und Ivy-Bridge scheitert der Support sehr wahrscheinlich an der Technik selber und nicht an der Software und mangelnder Lust Treiber dafür zu schreiben.


----------



## Elkinator (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Vulkan wird von jeder Plattform außer der Xbox one unterstützt...


und ausser der PS4!



Erok schrieb:


> Als ich mir den Bericht und die Kommentare der  Redakteure durch gelesen habe, kam mir eigentlich nur eines in den  Sinn.


NVIDIA wird alles dran setzen die spieleentwickler von DX12 fern zu halten, das wirkt sich halt auf die meinung der redaktionen aus:\



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> daher bietet AMD nicht einmal dx12 treiber  für ältere dx11 GPUs an, man braucht schon min. GCN.


weil es vor GCN beines ACEs hab, man stelle sich vor eine GPU von AMD wäre deswegen unter DX12 etwas langsamer als unter DX11:O
bei NVIDIA ist das ja aktuell nicht schlimm, aber bei AMD darf soetwas natürlich nicht sein^^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



KrHome schrieb:


> Solche Apfel/Birne Vergleiche liest man sonst eigentlich nur im Forum. Mantle und DX11.2 waren nie Killer-Features (um mal bei der Wortwahl zu bleiben).
> 
> Mal angenommen das mit dem Async Shading und Maxwell würde soweit stimmen... dann würde sich das versprechendste DX12 Performancefeature für GPUs in den ersten Jahren nicht durchsetzen, weil der Marktführer Nvidia es nicht kann. Spätestens hier sollte einem der eigene Sarkasmus im Halse stecken bleiben. Das wäre nämlich für alle PC User blöd.



Ich halte den Sarkasmus für angebracht, denn noch nie hat sich ein Feature über Nacht durchgesetzt und bestehende Hardware unbrauchbar gemacht. Weder T&L noch Pixel-Shading noch SM3 noch DX10. Es wird alles heißer gekocht als gegessen. Derweil hoffen wir, dass Nvidia das Problem per Treiber in den Griff bekommt, zur Not mit Handoptimierung pro Applikation. Und wenn DX12 dann wirklich in voller Blüte steht - optimistisch gesehen in einem Jahr –, sehen wir mal, wer noch Maxwell nutzt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## FortuneHunter (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

Interessant in Hinblick auf DX12/Vulkan wird auch sein, in wie weit sich die Steammaschines durchsetzen und wieviele sich davon verkaufen.
Denn wenn für die Entwickler auch hier ein finanzieller Ansatz besteht dafür zu entwickeln wird sich Vulkan auch besser durchsetzen.

Zur Zeit wiegt der Vorteil DX12 die dafür in Kauf zu nehmenden Nachteile nicht im entferntesten auf. Und auch DX12-Titel werden einen DX11-Renderpfad besitzen, um nicht einen sehr großen Anteil der potentiellen Käufer zu verlieren.
Den eines sollte man in der DX12-Euphorie nicht übersehen. Selbst wenn alle jetzt spontan auf Windows 10 wechseln würden, hat der größte Anteil der Gamer gar keine DX12 fähige Hardware verbaut und auch nicht die finaziellen Möglichkeiten oder die Bereitschaft mal eben darauf umzusteigen.

Ich sehe dem gelassen entgegen und warte ersteinmal ab wie sich das ganze bis Mitte nächsten Jahres noch entwickelt und welchen "Überraschungen" Microsoft noch für die  Windows 10 User im Peto hat.


----------



## Elkinator (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Interessant in Hinblick auf DX12/Vulkan wird auch sein, in wie weit sich die Steammaschines durchsetzen


nimmt das echt jemand ernst?


----------



## Freakless08 (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



iknowit schrieb:


> DX12 ist zu 100% mit DX11 hardware kompatibel.


Was du hier schreibst ist totaler Bullshit. Weder DX 11 Grafikkarten noch die aktuell im Verkauf befindlichen Möchtegern DX12 Karten von Nvidia und AMD sind vollständig DX12 kompatibel. Damit kann man nicht alle DX12 Features darstellen und sind von den Funktionen unvollständig. 

Zur Zeit eignet sich keine Grafikkarte für vollständige DX12 Unterstützung.


----------



## Locuza (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

Kompatibel bedeutet nicht, dass 100% der Spec erfüllt werden muss.
Edit: Ich habe seine Aussage in dem Sinne verstanden, dass DX12 jede (100%) "DX11 Hardware" unterstützt. (Stimmt wegen VLIW4/5 und Ivy-Bridge natürlich nicht ganz).


----------



## Rolk (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich halte den Sarkasmus für angebracht, denn noch nie hat sich ein Feature über Nacht durchgesetzt und bestehende Hardware unbrauchbar gemacht. Weder T&L noch Pixel-Shading noch SM3 noch DX10. Es wird alles heißer gekocht als gegessen. Derweil hoffen wir, dass Nvidia das Problem per Treiber in den Griff bekommt, zur Not mit Handoptimierung pro Applikation. Und wenn DX12 dann wirklich in voller Blüte steht - optimistisch gesehen in einem Jahr –, sehen wir mal, wer noch Maxwell nutzt.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Nix für ungut, aber glaubst du ernsthaft schon in einem Jahr (+) wurden alle Maxwell Karten dem Recycling zugeführt?


----------



## Freakless08 (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



Locuza schrieb:


> Kompatibel bedeutet nicht, dass 100% der Spec erfüllt werden muss.



Von dem was er von mir Zitiert hat, ging ich auch nie von Kompatibel aus, sondern vollständige Unterstützung und das kann eben zur Zeit keine Grafikkarte.
Ich will mein Geld sicherlich nicht für "verkrüppelte" DX12 Karten ausgeben die DX12 nicht richtig unterstützen.


----------



## Locuza (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

DX12 ist aber nicht so gegliedert, ob man es richtig, halb richtig oder falsch unterstützt. 
DX12 läuft auf älteren GPUs auch nicht halbecht oder viertelecht ab. 
Ebenso sind die bisherigen Karten nicht verkrüppelt, weil sie die Spec nicht zu 100% unterstützen.

Schöner und sinniger ist es einfach von 100%-iger Unterstützung zu reden.


----------



## Elkinator (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ich will mein Geld sicherlich nicht für "verkrüppelte" DX12 Karten ausgeben die DX12 nicht richtig unterstützen.


dann darfst du aber die nächsten jahre keine GPU kaufen, DX12 wird wie W10 über viele jahre einfach weiter entwickelt, so schnell wird kein DX13 kommen!


----------



## Oberst Klink (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



Rolk schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, aber glaubst du ernsthaft schon in einem Jahr (+) wurden alle Maxwell Karten dem Recycling zugeführt?



Sicher nicht. Aber er hat auch geschrieben "optimistisch betrachtet", also in frühestens einem Jahr ist DX12 weit genug verbreitet. Man kann sicher davon ausgehen, dass es noch etwas länger dauern wird. DX11 hat sich ja auch nicht von heute auf morgen durchgesetzt und verbreitet. Abgesehen davon unterstützt Maxwell ja auch DX12, nur ist es eben bei den Async Shadern noch nicht sicher, ob nVidia das mit einem neuen Treiber hinbekommt. Notfalls werden sicher alle Spiele weiter mit DX11 laufen, weshalb man seine Maxwell-Karte sicher nicht wegwerfen muss. Die Spiele laufen dann halt etwas langsamer und sind vielleicht etwas weniger schön. Wäre also kein Beinbruch. 
Wenn man sich den Marktanteil von nVidia und die Verbreitung von Gameworks vor Augen führt, muss man wohl eh leider annehmen, dass DX12 erst dann wirklich ein Thema wird, wenn nVidia-Karten die API vollends unterstützen. Das wäre zumindest aus wirtschaftlicher und somit realistischer Sicht das wahrscheinlichste Szenario. 
Ich gehe dabei davon aus, dass die Entwickler sich sagen werden: Wenn wir auf DX12 setzen, schließen wir vielleicht viele Besitzer einer nVidia-Karte aus, was zu geringeren Verkaufszahlen führen könnte. 
Umgekehrt erwarte ich nicht, dass AMD wegen ein paar Spielen mit DX12-Support und den Async Shadern jetzt plötzlich 10, 20 % beim Marktanteil aufholen wird. 

Mir persönlich ist DX12 eh erst mal noch egal. Ich kaufe mir frühestens im nächsten Jahr eine neue Grafikkarte und bis dahin hat auch hoffentlich nVidia DX12 voll im Griff. Ich hätte nämlich schon gerne eine Auswahl zwischen nVidia und AMD und will nicht einen von beiden schon von vorn herein ausschließen. 
Vielleicht setze ich aber auch auf SteamOS, sofern sich in der Richtung mehr tut.


----------



## Locuza (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich gehe dabei davon aus, dass die Entwickler sich sagen werden: Wenn wir auf DX12 setzen, schließen wir vielleicht viele Besitzer einer nVidia-Karte aus, was zu geringeren Verkaufszahlen führen könnte.
> Umgekehrt erwarte ich nicht, dass AMD wegen ein paar Spielen mit DX12-Support und den Async Shadern jetzt plötzlich 10, 20 % beim Marktanteil aufholen wird.


Wenn Async Compute Probleme macht, dann verwendet man es bei Nvidia "einfach" nicht. 
Es wird manchmal so getan, als ob DX12  nur aus Async Compute besteht und man gleich auf alles verzichten muss und am Besten auf DX11 zurückfällt.


----------



## Freakless08 (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wenn man sich den Marktanteil von nVidia und die Verbreitung von Gameworks vor Augen führt, muss man wohl eh leider annehmen, dass DX12 erst dann wirklich ein Thema wird, wenn nVidia-Karten die API vollends unterstützen. Das wäre zumindest aus wirtschaftlicher und somit realistischer Sicht das wahrscheinlichste Szenario.
> Ich gehe dabei davon aus, dass die Entwickler sich sagen werden: Wenn wir auf DX12 setzen, schließen wir vielleicht viele Besitzer einer nVidia-Karte aus, was zu geringeren Verkaufszahlen führen könnte.
> Umgekehrt erwarte ich nicht, dass AMD wegen ein paar Spielen mit DX12-Support und den Async Shadern jetzt plötzlich 10, 20 % beim Marktanteil aufholen wird.


Allerdings wäre das von Nvidia und AMD so gewollt, denn was zwingt einen Gamer neben nicht so guter Performance, da Feature Z von DX12 nicht unterstützt wird (Softwareseitige Unterstützung ist generell lächerlich), noch zu einem Wechsel?
Nicht alles auf High/Ultra darstellbar, da die Grafikkarte die Effekte nicht unterstützt. Somit hätte man einen deutlichen Grund wieder neue Karten auf den Markt zu bringen, diese zu verkaufen und somit den eigenen Umsatz vorrantreiben. 
Die Grafikkarte unterstützt X und Y von DX12 nicht? Der Nachfolger macht das aber = Kauf einer neuen GraKa, der diese unterstützt.
Da könnten sogar die Grafikkartenhersteller die jeweiligen Spieleschmieden Pushen und unter die Arme greifen und Sachen von DX12 in der Engine unterstützen lassen, die zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt eben keine (verkrüppelte DX12) Grafikkarte kann, dafür aber welche die in absehbarer Zeit auf den Markt kommen, denn schließlich bedeutet das mehr Umsatz.


----------



## TankCommander (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

Aktuell ist DX12 für mich kein Thema! 

Vielleicht nächstes Jahr


----------



## Locuza (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Allerdings wäre das von Nvidia und AMD so gewollt, denn was zwingt einen Gamer neben schlechter Performance noch zu einem Wechsel?
> Nicht alles auf High/Ultra darstellbar, da die Grafikkarte die Effekte nicht unterstützt. Somit hätte man einen deutlichen Grund wieder neue Karten auf den Markt zu bringen, diese zu verkaufen und somit den eigenen Umsatz vorrantreiben.


Reiner Unsinn. 
Man treibt seinen Umsatz nicht voran, mit der Nicht-Unterstützung gewisser Features. 
Die Hersteller befinden sich alle mehr oder weniger in einem aktiven Krieg, da kann man es sich nicht absichtlich leisten, schlechter als die Konkurrenz aufgestellt zu sein. 
Vor allem sollte man auch nicht so tun, als ob alle DX12 Features in einer Mittagspause in den Schaltkreis eingebaut werden können, für ein Grafikprodukt, was nicht selten mehrere Jahre durch eine Entwicklungspipeline fährt.


----------



## Freakless08 (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



Locuza schrieb:


> Man treibt seinen Umsatz nicht voran, mit der Nicht-Unterstützung gewisser Features.


Klar. Wenn die nachfolgekarte eben das gewisse Feature unterstützt. Early Adopter kaufen die nicht richtig unterstützenden DX12 Grafikkarten, danach die, welche mehr DX12 unterstztüten.....


> Die Hersteller befinden sich alle mehr oder weniger in einem aktiven Krieg, da kann man es sich nicht absichtlich leisten, schlechter als die Konkurrenz aufgestellt zu sein.


Schlechter als die Konkurrenz? Zur Zeit gibt es doch keine Karten die 100% DX12 beherrschen, von daher sind alle doch gleich "schlecht".


> Vor allem sollte man auch nicht so tun, als ob alle DX12 Features in einer Mittagspause in den Schaltkreis eingebaut werden können, für ein Grafikprodukt, was nicht selten mehrere Jahre durch eine Entwicklungspipeline fährt.


Wer spricht denn von Mittagspause? Mit der jeweiligen Unterstützung der Treiberentwickler kommt man jedoch schneller an Infos und sowohl Nvidia als auch AMD möchten die Techniken umgesetzt sehen - wie Battlefield mit Mantle oder die Gameworks von Nvidia in diversen Spielen. Würden bei den Techniken nicht noch die Grafikkartenhersteller Pushen (Powered by/ The Way It's meant to be played oder so ein Kram) wäre es schon fraglich ob die Entwickler diese Sachen überhaupt implementieren würden.


----------



## Locuza (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

Sorry, aber die Hersteller sprechen sich untereinander nicht ab, welche Features man jeweils unterstützt und welche nicht. 
Hier wird knallhart um Marktanteile gekämpft, da stellt man nicht mit Absicht schlechtere Produkte ins Regal, damit die ach so dummen Schaffe doch bitte die Nachfolgegeneration kaufen und nicht ewig auf der alten Hardware sitzen bleiben. 

100% DX12 zu unterstützen bedeutet für alle Hersteller am Rasterizer zu tunen, die ganze fixed-function Back-End Pipeline so umzugestalten, damit man gewisse Operationen flexibel programmieren kann, wie und wo die Daten der Architektur gespeichert werden usw. 
Das ist Arbeit, die man nicht dazwischen schiebt, wenn die Hardware schon mehr oder weniger aus dem Offen geht. 
Für GCN Gen 3 und Maxwell V2 war es einfach zu spät für alles. 
Intel hat es mit Gen9 sehr gut hinbekommen, der Chip ist aber auch einige Monate älter, als von der Konkurrenz.


----------



## iknowit (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

nvidia kann doch auch weiterhin die treiber soweit optimieren das problemspiele besser laufen.
DX12 ist ja nur im cpu limit interessant. für spiele angefangen von tomb raider bis hin zu shadow of mordor komplett irrelevant.

nvidia hat ja schon unter DX11 einiges verbessert.
die damaligen 337 treiber zum beispiel.

http://international.download.nvidi...rce-gtx-780-ti-1920-1080-game-performance.png

einer der ersten wichtigen DX12 spiele wird project cars. aber in dem spiel habe ich durchgehend 60 FPS unter DX11 und schmucker grafik. 
DX12 wird vor allem für low-end CPUs interessant und APUs. halbwegs aktuelle CPUs werden kaum davon profitieren.


----------



## Locuza (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

DX12 ist für viele Dinge extrem interessant. 
Für das GPU Limit gibt es mehrere kleinere und größere Sachen. 

z.B.  Explicit State Transition mit der Möglichkeit Idle-Pausen zu  minimieren, Async Compute (Effektiv nur AMD bisher), ExecuteIndirect  womit die GPU Batches für sich selber generieren kann. 
Dazu allgemein wie bei DX12 das Resource Binding abläuft, dass man jetzt Pipeline State Objects hat. 
Das macht viele Dinge etwas effizienter.


----------



## Freakless08 (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



iknowit schrieb:


> DX12 ist ja nur im cpu limit interessant. für spiele angefangen von tomb raider bis hin zu shadow of mordor komplett irrelevant.


Eben nicht. DX12 bringt auch Effekte mit die deutlich die Grafik und die Effekte beeinflussen werden.


----------



## Elkinator (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Klar. Wenn die nachfolgekarte eben das gewisse Feature unterstützt.


unwahrscheinlich, DX12 wurde zu kurzfristig finalisiert, da fehlt NVIDIA einiges an vorlaufzeit!
AMD hat die hardware für Mantle/DX12 schon jahre vorher entwickelt, für NVIDIA ist das mit den Asyn Shadern sehr überraschend gekommen...



iknowit schrieb:


> DX12 ist ja nur im cpu limit interessant.


Grafik- und _Compute_-Aufgaben parallel statt nacheinander zu berechnen bringt auch bei einer schnellen CPU etwas!
Asynchronous Shader: Nvidias Grafikkarten soll eine wichtige DX12-Funktion fehlen - Golem.de



> halbwegs aktuelle CPUs werden kaum davon profitieren.


unsinn...


----------



## Locuza (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

Und für AMD sind dann wohl ROVs und Conservative Rasterization sehr überraschend gekommen...


----------



## Freakless08 (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



Elkinator schrieb:


> unwahrscheinlich, DX12 wurde zu kurzfristig finalisiert, da fehlt NVIDIA einiges an vorlaufzeit!
> AMD hat die hardware für Mantle/DX12 schon jahre vorher entwickelt, für NVIDIA ist das mit den Asyn Shadern sehr überraschend gekommen...


Trotzdem wird die nächste Nvidia Generation ASyn Shader per Hardware unterstützten. Ist doch nicht so das dies für immer jetzt festgeschrieben ist das Nvidia die nicht unterstützt.


----------



## iknowit (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Eben nicht. DX12 bringt auch Effekte mit die deutlich die Grafik und die Effekte beeinflussen werden.



wo denn bitte?  DX12 bringt keinerlei "neue" effekte mit.

apropos treiber.
durch treiberoptimierung konnte nvidia damals in star swarm unter DX11 fast mit mantle gleichziehen.

hier der 335 gegen den 337
http://cdn.overclock.net/b/ba/350x700px-LL-ba6f272a_i7_sw_1920.png



> Trotzdem wird die nächste Nvidia Generation ASyn Shader per Hardware unterstützten.



NVIDIA has released a new set of drivers, which ensure the best possible gaming experience for Ashes of the Singularity. GeForce *355.60WHQL* also adds support for the beta version of the GameWorks VR SDK.

DX12
http://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/DX12-Batches-1080p.png

DX11
http://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/DX11-Batches-1080p-4xMSAA.png

_Nvidia’s strong performance in DX11, however, is overshadowed by negative scaling in DirectX 12 and the complete non-existence of any MSAA bug. Given this, it’s hard not to think that Nvidia’s strenuous objections to Ashes had more to do with its decision to focus on DX11 performance over DX12 _


----------



## Elkinator (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird die nächste Nvidia Generation ASyn Shader per Hardware unterstützten.


wird sich mit Pascal nicht ausgehen, NVIDIA kann nicht zaubern, auch wenn das hier sehr viele glauben!



> Ist doch nicht so das dies für immer jetzt festgeschrieben ist das Nvidia die nicht unterstützt.


hat auch niemand behauptet, aber mit Pascal wird es sich halt noch nicht ausgehen, NVIDIA hat von diesen Asyn Shadern viel später erfahren, eine neue GPU braucht schon so 2-3 jahre von der entwicklung bis zur marktreife!


----------



## Locuza (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird die nächste Nvidia Generation ASyn Shader per Hardware unterstützten.


Dafür gibt es jetzt keine Garantie, auch nicht für Intel. 



iknowit schrieb:


> wo denn bitte?


Kommt natürlich darauf an was man als Vergleichsbasis nimmt, aber mit DX12 kommen neue Rendering-Features.
Conservative Rasterization (Tier 1-3), Rasterizer Ordered Views, Tiled Resources Tier 3 und einige weitere. 



> apropos treiber.
> durch treiberoptimierung konnte nvidia in star swarm unter DX11 fast mit mantle gleichziehen.


Nicht was das Thema CPU-Limit angeht.
Gegen eine brauchbare DX12 Implementierung wird kein Hersteller mit DX11 ankommen.


----------



## Freakless08 (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



iknowit schrieb:


> > Trotzdem wird die nächste Nvidia Generation ASyn Shader *per Hardware *unterstützten.
> 
> 
> NVIDIA has released a new set of drivers, which ensure the best possible gaming experience for Ashes of the Singularity. GeForce 355.60WHQL also adds support for the beta version of the GameWorks VR SDK.


*GPU HARDWARE NICHT SOFTWARE/TREIBER/UMWEG ÜBER CPU.


*


----------



## iknowit (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

ein entwickler muss ja schön dämlich sein einen aktuellen marktanteil von 82% zu ignorieren. 
die benchmarks zu singularity sind doch auf der 980Ti im vergleich zur fury x in ordnung. 
ist das  nicht scheiss egal ob das nun per hardware/software mit umweg über den mond realisiert wird?

fakt ist. es kommen genug fps auf dem schirm an.
und fakt ist. nvidia wird diese performance auch unter win7/8.1 bringen.

AMD hingegen wird NUR auf windows 10 setzen können.



> Nicht was das Thema CPU-Limit angeht.



was sonnst? 
ist ja im puren cpu limit.

und auch hier im puren cpu limit mit den 355.60
ich posts ja gerne nochmal.

"heavy bedeutet - es ist viel los am schirm"

DX12
http://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/DX12-Batches-1080p.png

DX11
http://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/DX11-Batches-1080p-4xMSAA.png

ps. es wurde ein i7 verwendet.



> wird sich mit Pascal nicht ausgehen, NVIDIA kann nicht zaubern, auch wenn das hier sehr viele glauben!



nvidia wird bald mit einem maxwell shrink nachlegen.
wenn man bedenkt das die meistgenutzte karte bei steam (GTX970 am ersten platz) erst im 2Q 2014 erschienen ist.
maxwell 2.0 shrink + mehr takt + 4-6GB vram. fertig. mehr muss nvidia gar nicht tun um die 90%+ marktanteil zu erreichen.

*The only new chips that NVIDIA can have manufactured on Samsung’s 14nm node will either be their next generation Pascal GPU or a further shrink of Maxwell that makes use of FinFET 3D transistors.

*


----------



## Freakless08 (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



iknowit schrieb:


> ist das  nicht scheiss egal ob das nun per hardware/software mit umweg über den mond realisiert wird?


Eben nicht. Wenn das per Software emuliert wird ist das deutlich langsamer als wenn es direkt über die Hardware läuft.


> und fakt ist. nvidia wird diese performance auch unter win7/8.1 bringen.


Klar. Unter 7 und 8 wenn da garkein DX12 verfügbar ist.


----------



## Elkinator (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



iknowit schrieb:


> ein entwickler muss ja schön dämlich sein einen aktuellen marktanteil von 82% zu ignorieren.


warum?
funktioniert eh auch ohne, aber halt langsamer!



> ist das  nicht scheiss egal ob das nun per hardware/software mit umweg über den mond realisiert wird?


es ist langsamer und für NVIDIA ein technischer nachteil!
warum willst du das jetzt schönreden?



> und fakt ist. nvidia wird diese performance auch unter win7/8.1 bringen.


und mit ACEs wäre die selbe GPU von NVIDIA unter DX12 schneller...



> AMD hingegen wird NUR auf windows 10 setzen können.


eigentlich egal, weil die gamer sehr schnell kostenlos auf W10 umsteigen werden...



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Klar. Unter 7 und 8 wenn da garkein DX12 verfügbar ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


er hat halt leider sehr sehr wenig ahnung:\
aber schlimm, solche leute wollen immer die leute mit ahnung belehren:O


----------



## Freakless08 (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



iknowit schrieb:


> DX12
> http://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/DX12-Batches-1080p.png
> 
> DX11
> http://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/DX11-Batches-1080p-4xMSAA.png



Was soll der Benchmark Zeigen?
Das sind doch komplett andere Einstellungen.
DX11 mit 4x MSAA
und 
DX12 ohne MSAA?

Wenn man schon vergleiche Postet dann auch welche die mit den gleichen Einstellungen gemacht wurden.


----------



## Gast20150401 (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

Also wenn ich mir durchlese was für Probleme mit N.Vidia bestehen......bissel schade......also ich denke, die neuen Gpus werden sicher alles besser bewältigen (14/16nm)...N.Vidia weiß ja auch wo der Hase langläuft. Zumal ich vermute, das eine zusätzliche Kompatibilität zu Vulkan mit berücksichtigt wird. (Vulkan wird da sehr kompatiebel mit vielen OS einen großen User teil erreichen können)
Die die jetzt noch ne Titan oder so haben, werden bestimmt überwiegend immer noch sehr gute Fps bei Games erreichen. ...so das sie unter Win10 mit DX12 durchaus gut sind. Klar AMD hat früher dran gedacht,aber dennoch ist N.Vidia durchschnittlich noch recht gut bestellt.
Zumal, erstmal sehen wieviele überhaupt auf den Zug mit DX12 aufspringen......denke das wird vorerst der kleinere Teil der user sein.....also die Titan -denke ich- wird noch lange Zeit  gute Dienste leisten.

Eigentlich kann ich mit meiner HD7970 gar nichtmitreden....


----------



## Elkinator (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



frankreddien schrieb:


> N.Vidia weiß ja auch wo der Hase langläuft.


das schon, aber trotzdem wurden sie mit den Asyn Shadern überrumpelt, soetwas baut man nicht über nacht in eine GPU ein!
Pascal wird es noch nicht unterstützen, frühestens der nachfolger.


----------



## Gast20150401 (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



Elkinator schrieb:


> das schon, aber trotzdem wurden sie mit den Asyn Shadern überrumpelt, soetwas baut man nicht über nacht in eine GPU ein!
> Pascal wird es noch nicht unterstützen, frühestens der nachfolger.



Das war auf die kommende Generation Gpus gemeint. Das N.Vidia bei den aktuellen Gpus und evtl.Pascal schwierigkeiten damit  hat...da haste recht 
Allerdings ist ja schon länger bekannt,sowas wie DX 12 Programmiert wird-nachdem Mantle vorgestellt wurde. Bedenkt man die Zeit bis zur evtl.(spekulierten) Neuerscheinung mit 14/16nm Gpus.....also gute 2 jahre.......könnte (vermutung) es durchaus möglich sein,das N.Vidia eine ganz neuen Gpu vorstellt....also,es wäre nicht unmöglich...könnte halt.(würds mir wünschen)


----------



## iknowit (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Wenn das per Software emuliert wird ist das deutlich langsamer als wenn es direkt über die Hardware läuft.
> 
> Klar. Unter 7 und 8 wenn da garkein DX12 verfügbar ist.



? ? ?

A) die 980ti ist unter DX12 genauso schnell wie die fury X in ashes
B) ashes kommt auch mit DX11 und da ist die 980ti wesentlich schneller als die fury x. somit kann man auf einer nvidia GPU ashes auch unter win7/8.1 spielen.
C) wenn es per software emu genauso schnell läuft wie bei AMD in hardware, lachen sich die nvidia devs doch ins fäustchen. 
D) "alle steigen auf windows 10 um" ... ha ha ha http://bilder.pcwelt.de/3901935_620x310.jpg


----------



## Oberst Klink (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



Locuza schrieb:


> Wenn Async Compute Probleme macht, dann verwendet man es bei Nvidia "einfach" nicht.
> Es wird manchmal so getan, als ob DX12  nur aus Async Compute besteht und man gleich auf alles verzichten muss und am Besten auf DX11 zurückfällt.



Eben das tut es nicht und daher verstehe ich die Aufregung darüber auch nicht, die gerade über nVidia hereinbricht. 
DX12 ist noch weit weg und ist daher noch kein Grund deshalb jetzt schon auf Windows 10 umzusteigen, um mal auf das Thema zurück zu kommen.


----------



## Gast20150401 (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Eben das tut es nicht und daher verstehe ich die Aufregung darüber auch nicht, die gerade über nVidia hereinbricht.
> DX12 ist noch weit weg und ist daher noch kein Grund deshalb jetzt schon auf Windows 10 umzusteigen, um mal auf das Thema zurück zu kommen.



ich bin sowieso mal gespannt wie sich das entwickelt  auf dem Markt mit den Apis....denn Vulkan läuft ja auf vielen OS....die letzte Statistik die ich gegehen habe sagt in etwa aus das Win10 mit DX12 ca 5-8 Prozent Anteil hat, Win 7 gute 45Prozent ..Win8 etwas mehr als Win 10.(Linux und so nur 1,5%) Rechnet man das zusammen....kann Vulkan, da es auf allen läuft, einen guten Erfolg haben. Für Softwareentwickler wäre es interresant,weil ein erheblich großer Kundenkreis zu erreichen ist.
Theoretisch ware es klug von MS da gegenzusteuern,da Vulkan gleichwertig ist...und DX12 für Win8 und 7 anzubieten um mit DX12 möglichst viele Kunden vorweisen zu können.........denn zur Zeit ist Dx12 bei max 5 -8 % aktuell.


----------



## GxGamer (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

Wenn DX12 nur unter Win10 verfügbar ist, wird DX12 genauso ignoriert wie DX10 unter Windows Vista.
Simpel.


----------



## Tensing (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

Nö, denn Vista war weder performant noch ressourcenschonend und schon gar nicht "umsonst". Win 10 wird sich schneller durchsetzen als so mancher hier glauben (hoffen?!) möchte. Schon allein dass einige bestimmt umsteigen weil das Ding rechts unten so penetrant ist ... Ab davon ist der Umstieg kindeleicht. Alles bleibt erhalten einfacher gehts nicht.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich habe keine Bock auf ein Spionage-OS und werde auf lange Zeit gesehen sowieso auf Linux umsteigen. Dann würde ich mich freuen wenn Vulkan für dieses released wird, wenn nicht gibts eben einen PC-Spieler weniger... so einfach ist das ganze!

MfG


----------



## Brehministrator (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



Locuza schrieb:


> Wenn Async Compute Probleme macht, dann verwendet man es bei Nvidia "einfach" nicht.
> Es wird manchmal so getan, als ob DX12  nur aus Async Compute besteht und man gleich auf alles verzichten muss und am Besten auf DX11 zurückfällt.



Die Sache ist eigentlich recht einfach: Asynchrone Shader bringen bereits jetzt ca. 20% Performance-Gewinn. Das ist keine Schätzung oder Spekulation, da die aktuellen Konsolen ja auch beide dieses Feature unterstützen, und erste Spiele/Engines schon damit arbeiten. Wenn die Entwickler das irgendwann richtig ausgereizt haben, bringt es wahrscheinlich dann ca. 30% mehr Performance. Wenn auf Nvidia dieses Feature nun nicht benutzt werden kann, sind alle Karten der Konkurrenz dann 30% schneller als bisher, nur Nvidia bleibt diese 30%-Steigerung verwehrt.

Nun schau dir mal das aktuelle Lineup "Nvidia vs. AMD" an, und erhöhe bei allen AMD-Karten dier Leistung um 30%, und bei Nvidia nicht. Dann wäre plötzlich keine einzige der Nvidia-Karten mehr kaufenswert. Das könnte noch sehr bitter für Nvidia werden, wenn z.B. nächstes Jahr erstmals einige PC-Spiele mit Asynchronen Shadern für Benchmark-Vergleiche herangezogen werden... Zumal ja noch nicht mal klar ist, ob dann Pascal 1.0 überhaupt die Hardware-Unterstützung dafür nachreicht (das Tapeout dieser GPU war ja bereits vor vielen Monaten, noch bevor dieses Thema überhaupt hochgekocht ist...)


----------



## Elkinator (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Wenn DX12 nur unter Win10 verfügbar ist, wird DX12 genauso ignoriert wie DX10 unter Windows Vista.
> Simpel.


langsam wird dieser mist aber echt fad, gerade gamer steigen wegen DX12 auf W10 um, deswegen wird es eben NICHT ignoriert werden!

DX10 konnte sich mit Vista nicht durchsetzen, weil die konsolen der limitierende faktor sidn, die unterstützen aktuell aber DX12 und besitzen ACEs...


----------



## SirChris (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

Fällt einem nix zu schreiben ein, 
setzt direkt das reimen ein.


Danke für den amüsanten Kommentar


----------



## rum (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

Lol; die 2 Kommentare für die fehlenden Mitglieder sagen ja eigentlich schon einiges aus ... Gugn wir 2016 nochmal


----------



## VeriteGolem (12. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



Die_Himbeere schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Bock auf ein Spionage-OS und werde auf lange Zeit gesehen sowieso auf Linux umsteigen. Dann würde ich mich freuen wenn Vulkan für dieses released wird, wenn nicht gibts eben einen PC-Spieler weniger... so einfach ist das ganze!
> 
> MfG



Smartphone haste sicher auch schon abgegeben und.......wer denkt das Linux als OPEN SOURCE nicht auch überwacht wird, der tut mir schon nicht mal mehr leid.....


----------



## dPbvulkan (13. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich bin schon auf Windows 10 umgestiegen und mag das OS und seine Bedienung auch sehr. Ich muss mich immer voll umstellen, weil die wichtigen Dinge bei W7 nicht über WINDOWS+X erreichbar sind und so. ^^ Ist einfach schon so drin, dass ich mit weniger als Windows 8.1 echt nicht mehr arbeiten würde wollen. Außerdem gefällt mir Modern-UI wesentlich besser als ein klassisches Startmenü. Viel übersichtlicher.


----------



## iknowit (13. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

wo unterstützt die PS4, windows 7, 8.1, OSX, WiiU, 3DS, Android, steam os ... DX12?
das einzige echte exklusive DX12/win10 spiel ist bislang fable direkt von microsoft.
was das DX12 update in project cars bringt im vergleich zu DX11 will ich erst mal sehen.
ashes läuft benchmarks zufolge mit den neuesten nvidia treibern unter DX11 ja genauso wie unter DX12. die 980ti auf augenhöhe mit der fury x.
und in star swarm kam nach dem treiberupdate die 780ti knapp an die leistung  einer 290X unter mantle heran.

die win10 alpha ist bei mir in der VM.
will da erst mal sehen wie toll DX12 wird. fakten, zahlen, benchmarks.



> Das ist keine Schätzung oder Spekulation, da die aktuellen Konsolen ja auch beide dieses Feature unterstützen, und erste Spiele/Engines schon damit arbeiten.



die größtenteils 720/900p 30fps spielchen auf der xbox one/ps4 heranzuziehen ist ja mal ... naja keine referenz.
vor allem dann nicht wenn die spiele teilweise auf um die 20 fps einbrechen. 
was soll  bei so ergebnissen  bitteschön optimiert sein?
das ist nichts, null, nada optimiert. mit dem vorschlaghammer solange runterskaliert bist es etwa mit 30 fps läuft und fertig.


----------



## Elkinator (13. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



iknowit schrieb:


> wo unterstützt die PS4, windows 7, 8.1, OSX, WiiU, 3DS, Android, steam os ... DX12?


ist eigentlich total scheißegal, gamer werden von W7/W8 eh auf W10 umsteigen, spätestens wenn ihr lieblingsspiele unter DX12 besser läuft!
aber da von dir wohl eh nur noch unsinn kommt, werde ich in zukunft nichts mehr von dir sehen...


----------



## iknowit (13. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



Elkinator schrieb:


> ist eigentlich total scheißegal, gamer werden von W7/W8 eh auf W10 umsteigen, spätestens wenn ihr lieblingsspiele unter DX12 besser läuft!
> aber da von dir wohl eh nur noch unsinn kommt, werde ich in zukunft nichts mehr von dir sehen...



also wenn project cars unter win 10 DX12 besser läuft nach dem update. ja gut.
das will ich aber erst mal sehen. daher läuft win10 bei mir ja in der VM. wozu sollte ich es in der aktuellen alpha live installieren?

also win 10 hat noch nicht mal die 10% durchbrochen.
die zahlen sind von ende august.
https://regmedia.co.uk/2015/08/24/statcounter_august_16_23.jpg


----------



## cryon1c (13. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich hab Windows 10 als insider preview genutzt und nutze es heute noch. 
Bislang das beste Windows. Stabil, schnell, einer der besten releases (technisch gesehen die wenigsten Probleme gehabt) von einem Windows bislang. Hier und da kann man das OS tweaken, muss man aber nicht. Ich hab auf dem Laptop noch Win7 einfach weil es eine DJ-Kiste ist, die muss einfach stabil laufen, von Windows seh ich da nur Startbildschirm+10sek. bis meine Software gestartet ist. Aber selbst der wird auf 10er umgestellt.

Und DX12 wird kommen und es wird gut. Aktuell ist es noch kein Grund auf 10er umzusteigen, aber 2016 wird sich der Marktanteil schon beachtlich erhöhen.


----------



## iknowit (13. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



> Ich hab Windows 10 als insider preview genutzt und nutze es heute noch.
> Bislang das beste Windows. Stabil, schnell, einer der besten releases



in der VM will win10 bei mir nicht so wirklich "schnell" herunterfahren. an der VM liegt es nicht, funkt ja mit win xp und linux auch.
stabil und schnell ist mein win7 auch. dazu benötige ich kein win10. einziger grund für win10 wäre wie gesagt DX12.
ausgereift scheint mir win10 noch nicht. könnte flotter sein.


----------



## cryon1c (13. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



iknowit schrieb:


> in der VM will win10 bei mir nicht so wirklich "schnell" herunterfahren. an der VM liegt es nicht, funkt ja mit win xp und linux auch.
> stabil und schnell ist mein win7 auch. dazu benötige ich kein win10. einziger grund für win10 wäre wie gesagt DX12.
> ausgereift scheint mir win10 noch nicht. könnte flotter sein.



Bei mir ist es flotter als 8.1 auf der Kiste je war. Die SSD performt besser, in Spielen merk ich keinen Unterschied, aber allgemein hat sich die Performance verbessert, gerade wenn man mehrere Sachen parallel macht. Könnte aber auch an der overkill X99-Kiste liegen, die ist schnell egal was man mit der macht.


----------



## Locuza (13. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Nun schau dir mal das aktuelle Lineup "Nvidia vs. AMD" an, und erhöhe bei allen AMD-Karten dier Leistung um 30%, und bei Nvidia nicht. Dann wäre plötzlich keine einzige der Nvidia-Karten mehr kaufenswert. Das könnte noch sehr bitter für Nvidia werden, wenn z.B. nächstes Jahr erstmals einige PC-Spiele mit Asynchronen Shadern für Benchmark-Vergleiche herangezogen werden... Zumal ja noch nicht mal klar ist, ob dann Pascal 1.0 überhaupt die Hardware-Unterstützung dafür nachreicht (das Tapeout dieser GPU war ja bereits vor vielen Monaten, noch bevor dieses Thema überhaupt hochgekocht ist...)


So pauschal wird es natürlich nicht laufen (Erhöhe bei jeder GPU um 30% die Leistung), aber es könnte sich mittelfristig am Ranking etwas tun. 
Das wäre für AMD definitiv eine schöne Sache und wenn sie 2016 mal liefern könnten, vielleicht sogar eine attraktive Option. 
Bei Pascal rechne ich nicht unbedingt damit, Vorteile durch Async Compute zu ziehen. 
Ich denke da wird es keinen grundlegenden Unterschied zu Maxwell geben. 



iknowit schrieb:


> das einzige echte exklusive DX12/win10 spiel ist bislang fable direkt von microsoft.


Und Gears of War.



> was das DX12 update in project cars bringt im vergleich zu DX11 will ich erst mal sehen.


Falls das Update wirklich mal kommt. 



> ashes läuft benchmarks zufolge mit den neuesten nvidia treibern unter DX11 ja genauso wie unter DX12. die 980ti auf augenhöhe mit der fury x.
> und in star swarm kam nach dem treiberupdate die 780ti knapp an die leistung  einer 290X unter mantle heran.


Ashes ist ein Pre-Beta Spiel mit nicht finalen Treibern. 
Für ein Fazit mehr als schlecht geeignet. 



> das ist nichts, null, nada optimiert. mit dem vorschlaghammer solange runterskaliert bist es etwa mit 30 fps läuft und fertig.


Absoluter Quatsch. 



iknowit schrieb:


> also win 10 hat noch nicht mal die 10% durchbrochen.
> die zahlen sind von ende august.
> https://regmedia.co.uk/2015/08/24/statcounter_august_16_23.jpg


Global in rund* einem Monat* ist das eine ordentliche Zahl. 
Vielleicht interessiert sich der Spielemarkt aber mehr bezüglich Spiele-PCs, unter Steam hat W10 einen Anteil von 16%. 
Steam Hardware & Software Survey


----------



## cryon1c (13. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



Locuza schrieb:


> Absoluter Quatsch.



Nene das stimmt schon. Die Spiele für die Konsolen sind so schlecht optimiert das es kracht. Und die Konsolenports auch. Batman anyone?
Die Konsolen sind stark genug um 1080p 30FPS oder 900p 60FPS zu liefern, schaffen die aber nicht. Wieso? Na weil die Enwickler drauf pfeifen, da wird gnadenlos runterskaliert, kastriert, die Grafik beschnitten bis es halbwegs über 25fps average bleibt im besten Fall. 
Die Hardware ist da, eigentlich auch ausreichend für die niedrige Auflösung die bei Konsolen ja noch überall benutzt wird...


----------



## Locuza (13. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

Das stimmt einen feuchten Dreck. 
Man nehme das PC DX11 auf die Xbox One und schaue wie weit man damit kommt.
[SPOILER: 30-60 FPS bei 900P davon kann man dann träumen]


----------



## cryon1c (13. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



Locuza schrieb:


> Das stimmt einen feuchten Dreck.
> Man nehme das PC DX11 auf die Xbox One und schaue wie weit man damit kommt.
> [SPOILER: 30-60 FPS bei 900P davon kann man dann träumen]



Doch, das geht. Dafür müsste man aber ordentlich Zeit reinstecken in die optimierung. 1080p 30FPS schaffen die Konsolen problemlos wenn sie gut optimierte Spiele bekommen. Die Zeit dafür nimmt sich nur kaum jemand in diesem Bereich, alles muss schnell raus, jede freie Minute wird DLC-entwicklung geschoben anstatt das Spiel im besten Zustand rauszubringen der technisch möglich wäre...


----------



## Locuza (13. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

Den Best-Case, 100% Stabil, 100% Performant, zur Deadline X gibt es nahezu für kein Spiel, auf keiner Plattform. 
Es ist reiner Unsinn zu erzählen, dass auf den Konsolen 0 optimiert wird, ja wie laufen die Spiele dann überhaupt?

Alle Entwickler zermürben sich die Birne, wie sie ihre Tasks auf mehrere Kerne effizient verteilen, ohne viel zu synchronisieren.  
Alle Entwickler kümmern sich darum, wie ihre Resourcen effizient gemapped werden, wie sie die ganzen Descriptor verwalten. 
Das ganze Memory-Management ist explizit, dass ist direkte Aufgabe von allen Entwicklern.
Auf der Xbox One wird auch ständig versucht eine ordentliche Balance zwischen eSRAM und DRAM zu finden.

Jedes Jahr gibt es kollektiv wunderbare Entwicklerpräsentationen auf der GDC, auf der Siggraph und an anderen Stellen, welche technische Lösung sie verwenden, wie sie optimiert haben, Tipps und Tricks. 
Es tut mir einfach in den Augen weh, so einen Irrsinn zu lesen, dass auf Konsolen null optimiert wird und einfach nur Effekte und die Grafik so lange runterskaliert werden, bis es läuft. 
Das ist weit entfernt von der Realität.


----------



## Gast20150401 (13. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

Muß mal was zum Bericht da oben sagen.....Hatten die nicht angekündigt DX12 wäre abwärtskompatiebel oder sowas?.......naja, meine ja nur,wie kann man ein OS (Win10)rausbringen mit einer API ,wo selbst aktuelle High-End Grakas schwierigkeiten bekommen.....nicht gerade nett.


----------



## Freakless08 (13. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



iknowit schrieb:


> win 10 hat noch nicht mal die 10% durchbrochen.
> die zahlen sind von ende august.
> https://regmedia.co.uk/2015/08/24/statcounter_august_16_23.jpg


In einem Monat auf über 5% weltweiten Anteil ist einiges. Steam spuckt sogar fast das dreifache aus. Schau dir die Statistik mal in 12 Monaten an. Vorallem beim Wechsel von so etwas großem, wie das OS,  geht das nicht bei jedem von heute auf morgen. Die Statistik sowie ein Blick in das PCGH Forum "Windows Betriebssysteme" zeigt,  dass das neue Betriebssystem aus der Redmonder IT Profi-Schmiede erfolgreich angenommen wird





iknowit schrieb:


> die win10 alpha ist bei mir in der VM.
> will da erst mal sehen wie toll DX12 wird. fakten, zahlen, benchmarks.


In einer VM, die nicht auf die vollständige Performance und Hardware von deinem PC zugreifen kann znd somit Leistungsverlust hast,  auf einem DX11 OS mit veraltetem Kernel.... und damit willst du dann vergleichen wie es in der VM im Vergleich zum nativ installierten OS performiert. Zudem noch mit einer Alpha von Win 10.
Entweder bist du ein völliger PC Noob oder stellst dich absichtlich dumm.


----------



## Gast20150401 (13. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> In einem Monat auf über 5% weltweiten Anteil ist einiges. Steam spuckt sogar fast das dreifache aus. Schau dir die Statistik mal in 12 Monaten an. Vorallem beim Wechsel von so etwas großem, wie das OS,  geht das nicht bei jedem von heute auf morgen. In einer VM, die nicht die vollständige Performance und Hardware von deinem PC zugreifen kann,  auf einem DX11 OS.... und damit willst du dann vergleichen wie es in der VM im Vergleich zum nativ installierten OS performiert.
> Entweder bist du ein volliger PC Noob oder stellst dich absichtlich dumm.



Sag mal, wonach berechnet MS die Menge der Win10 installationen...nach der Menge der Downloads....oder der Anmeldungen beim MS Konto?

Frage nur,weil wenn es nach der Menge der Downloads ginge,wäre es ja möglich das noch viele Upgradedatein als Leiche bei vielen Win8+7 Besitzern auf der Festplatte liegen.....


----------



## Freakless08 (13. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



frankreddien schrieb:


> Sag mal, wonach berechnet MS die Menge der Win10 installationen...nach der Menge der Downloads....oder der Anmeldungen beim MS Konto?
> 
> Frage nur,weil wenn es nach der Menge der Downloads ginge,wäre es ja möglich das noch viele Upgradedatein als Leiche bei vielen Win8+7 Besitzern auf der Festplatte liegen.....



Der Statscounter der die von mir zitierte Person gepostet hat, anhand von Webseitenzugriffe. Wenn du eine Webseite aufrufst bekommt der Serverbetreiber mitgeteilt mit Welchem OS und Browser (und IP) die aufgerufen werden. Für die Statistik werden dann viele verschiedene Webseitendaten gesammelt und analysiert. Hier kam heraus das über 5% mit Win 10 surfen. Ich denke wie die Steam Statistik funktioniert muss ich dir als Gamer nicht auch noch beschreiben


----------



## Gast20150401 (13. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Der Statscounter der die von mir zitierte Person gepostet hat, anhand von Webseitenzugriffe. Wenn du eine Webseite aufrufst bekommt der Serverbetreiber mitgeteilt mit Welchem OS und Browser (und IP) die aufgerufen werden. Für die Statistik werden dann viele verschiedene Webseitendaten gesammelt und analysiert. Hier kam heraus das über 5% mit Win 10 surfen. Ich denke wie die Steam Statistik funktioniert muss ich dir als Gamer nicht auch noch beschreiben



Okay...danke für die Info.


----------



## Freakless08 (13. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



frankreddien schrieb:


> Okay...danke für die Info.


Gerne


----------



## violinista7000 (13. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*

Obwohl ich Win 10 auf dem Laptop habe, bin ich nicht von Win 10 begeistert, mal sehen ob das sich mit der großen Update vom November verändert. Und wie öfters gesagt: es gibt noch kein hyper ultra mega tolles DX12 Spiel. 

Ein Killer Feature kann DX12 eher für AMD werden, solange Nvidia nichts bessere Async Shading kann, ist AMD im Vorteil.


----------



## xDave78 (14. September 2015)

*AW: DirectX 12 als Killer-Feature für Windows 10? Das meinen die Redakteure*



frankreddien schrieb:


> Sag mal, wonach berechnet MS die Menge der Win10 installationen...nach der Menge der Downloads....oder der Anmeldungen beim MS Konto?
> 
> Frage nur,weil wenn es nach der Menge der Downloads ginge,wäre es ja möglich das noch viele Upgradedatein als Leiche bei vielen Win8+7 Besitzern auf der Festplatte liegen.....



Mensch..JEDER weiß doch nun (nachdem nicht zuletzt PCG es so arg gepusht hätte), dass Windows 10 ALLES zu MS meldet. Wieso also die Frage woher MS das weiß?


Btw. die "nicht vertrauenbswürdig" Argumentation ist so lächerlich -  gerade dass sich auch noch ein Redakteur dieser Polemik bedient und wahrscheinlich seinen tollen Beitrag mit seinem IPhone (oder Android Phone) oder vllt auch dem Chrome Browser auf Facebook teilt. Wer ohne Windows ist, möge den ersten Stein werfen! 
Umso trauriger, dass es genug "leicht zu beeinflussende" Individuen gibt, die das auch noch weiter verbreiten ohne sich darüber Gedanken zu machen (...und es dann tatsächlich auf Facebook posten ).


----------

